# what do you do in the winter



## joank (Apr 2, 2010)

Any ideas if you live in the Northeast which gets a lot of snow and ice. I can't fit my car in the garage(I can only pull it in a little ways)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well I live in the UK.

In the winter I grow a beard but this time it's staying on.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I keep a broom handy to help get rid of the snow as my vehicle always sits out.
Then start it up, turn on the defrost and go back into the house. I will use some warm, NOT HOT, water on the outside mirrors and windows. Pour the water fairly slow on the glass. If the water is hot, the glass will break.

Make sure the vehicle is in good running order, with a good battery.

BG


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I use de-icer on my car and the heated windows.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

https://www.google.com/#q=how+to+keep+a+car+running+in+winter


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as BG......I park outside. Ohio can get fairly nasty in the winter. I start my vehicle up and lock the doors after turning on the defrost.....I have more than one key to all vehicles. I even carry two sets of keys at all times. My main vehicle is a van.....with decent sized side mirrors. I keep a small supply of plastic grocery bags.....the ones that collapse when you put them in the car and canned goods roll all over the place......:laugh:. I put a bag on each mirror and use the flaps/handles to secure (tie) them in place......I hate scraping mirrors. Works really good if you've had a freezing rain.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I start the engine and turn the AC on so that it cools down before backing out 

:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> I start the engine and turn the AC on so that it cools down before backing out
> 
> :grin::grin::grin:


:rofl:


----------



## joank (Apr 2, 2010)

SABL, it was below freezing last night and I tried the plastic bags on the side mirrors and it worked like a charm. I had to put the back defroster on.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Mirror mittens. :smile:


----------



## joank (Apr 2, 2010)

Has anyone tried making their own deicer by mixing 3 parts white vinegar to 1 part of water and spraying it on before it snows?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the body makes its own de-icer if you know what I mean. It works and can help if your engine coolant goes low and you have a bad head gasket.


----------



## jimmyavr (Mar 13, 2011)

I use a sledge.


----------



## joank (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, with a little practice I can now get my car all the way in the garage. I tell everyone about the plastic bags over the mirror trick especially when they ask " paper or plastic?"


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Put a small space heater on the floor, run the cord out the window so the plug is outside, (slip section of bicycle tube over plug and zip-tie snug to cord for water shed) run extension to house GFCI outlet 30 minutes to an hour before going to work plug it in. When you get to the car it's warm and all the ice/snow on the windows is either gone or loose enough to sweep off with no scraping. 
You put the plug -outside- because if you forget to unplug it, it simply disconnects itself when you move. The inner tube is to keep plug from getting wet. 

I keep a hair dryer in my work truck for the same reason.


----------

